# PS4 - Playstation Network Plus Account - Region?



## tAALz (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi, I am trying to know that what is the region of my PSN account because I came across some vouchers but they are limited to UK and US only. So how do I know what is the region of my account? I activated a 14 days trial PSN Plus account right now using my Dubai debit card.


----------



## 3ammari (Nov 2, 2014)

It is a UAE region specific. and i think the codes and similar to UK ( codes for DLCs, vouchers when buying a game) and *NOT PSN GIFT CARDS* but to be safe Open up a UK or US psn account as many games and DLCs are not released in the UAE PSN store.

Source: Emirati Hardcore gamer


----------

